# F1b black adult



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Does anyone have a photo of an F1b adult possibly in black. We have an F1 red and are considering a puppy who is an F1b but my husband is worried that it won't look like a cockapoo ! Can anyone help him ?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

The F1b mix is a very nice mix, I think you will be pleased with your choice  

Depending on the parents coats etc they tend to have a wavy or curly coat and are very very cockapoo  or cockapoopoo ... 

The size is nice too, again depending hugely on the parents but if bred back to a poodle I think you will be pleased. Also black, nice choice .. classy black cockapoo   

If you want to see some F1b photos have a look in my coat colour catalogue .. I am sure you will find a few in there ...


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Lisa, nice to hear from you, Dexter must be doing great now if you are considering another (on this forum you know that means it will definitely happen!), I remember when half the posts were about our naughty pups!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I've seen one....very sweet, just like our cockapoos.


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi there. Not sure which mix you're going for but we have a black f1B boy but he's 3/4 cocker and 1/4 poodle. He's very gorgeous and scrumcious but he looks like a big black fluffy spaniel. I can send photos by email if it would help. X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki is a cavapoopoo. When her coat is long - soft silky glossy loose curlies she has often been mistaken for a cockapoo and even a mini labradoodle (?) However when she is cut short her poodlie side is much more apparent - she is a lithe lean ballerina shape. She is bright, keen, active and an eager bird and bunny chaser. She is also a very, very cuddlie character.
Check out the Jaruda Cockapoo site - in their gallery there is a black F1b.


----------

